# GF's daughter handling the dogs



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SYnQ0TCBDc

Just cute stuff, nothing epic. Dunno how much was not understanding what she was commanding, and how much was "what can I get away with" lol. 

I take video of stuff like this b/c there are so many people that see my dogs do bitework in actual aggression vice prey drive (and even IPO folks who see them do suitwork or muzzlework) and think I'm crazy to have them in public or around kids. I've found I can't explain why they are safe and sound minded, so I show instead. 

Anyway, I thought this video was pretty cute.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice !
I do a lot of the same

only differences with me is that i limit it to one dog at a time even if they know both dogs and i have the kid require the dog to sit after outing b4 they make any move to pick up the object.

plus, if there are other kids watching, i make them stay behind me so there is only one kid who interacts with the dog

...i tend to be a little more of a safety freak no matter how much i trust the dog 
- kids seem to be more impulse driven and much harder to control //loll//


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry forgot this part ....

if the dogs are vocal i always make them bark in front of any kid....i have found many kids are fearless and happy as a clam as long as the dog is quiet, but will spook if a dog barks when they are not expecting it, so i want to see their reaction up front when they are expecting it


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

rick smith said:


> sorry forgot this part ....
> 
> if the dogs are vocal i always make them bark in front of any kid....i have found many kids are fearless and happy as a clam as long as the dog is quiet, but will spook if a dog barks when they are not expecting it, so i want to see their reaction up front when they are expecting it


Thats a good idea.


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

absolutely adorable.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this post gave me some dejas voux 

although i have been accused of being reckless, one thing that gives me more satisfaction than training dogs is helping someone overcome their fear of them

maybe i'm overly sentimental, but when a person who has been afraid to even see a dog let alone be near one (sometimes for years) can overcome this and actually feel comfortable and eventually touch one, it almost makes my eyes water
- and when it happens with a dog who has an instant on/off switch and bites it gives me pride in myself and the dog
- not trying to hijack the thread, so if anyone has an interest or a bitch about it, PM me ... i could write a LOT about the subject


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

rick smith said:


> this post gave me some dejas voux
> 
> although i have been accused of being reckless, one thing that gives me more satisfaction than training dogs is helping someone overcome their fear of them
> 
> ...


I'm in the exact same boat. I have two friends horrified of dogs... Like freeze up on sight and close their eyes. Both now love mine... One is my go-to for when I need a dog sitter.

Also though, helped countless random people learn and grow


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

I love to see kids with working dogs!

My son was given a retired ring dog by a friend/fellow ringer. My son is 6 yrs old. He spent the summer travelling with me and training ring with his dog. This dog is such an amazing dog. Hope the videos come thru as they are from my facebook page. 

Face attack: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151503248001931

Positions: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151503235421931

Defence of handler: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151503134611931


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SYnQ0TCBDc
> 
> Just cute stuff, nothing epic. Dunno how much was not understanding what she was commanding, and how much was "what can I get away with" lol.
> 
> ...


Your dogs are pretty balanced genetically right? They are not what the germans call left?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My 8 yr old grandson has more control of my dogs then anyone besides me......even the wife. :-o:-#:-$
He spends a ton of time with them...and me of course.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> Your dogs are pretty balanced genetically right? They are not what the germans call left?


I don't know what that means... "Left" lol... Elaborate please. And also balanced in what way


----------



## Danielle Whitham (Mar 29, 2013)

Super cute! I was training a friend's working-rottie while waiting for my new pup. I always took the dog with me up to the park when I took my son (almost 2 years old) there. This little girl came up (about 7 years old), sweet as can be, and asked if the dog would bite. I told her no, and said she could pet her if she liked. I told her it was great that she asked to pet the dog, and that she should always ask first. She was really hesitant, so I told her about the dog, her name, how old she was, and that the dog's best friend was my little boy. After a little bit she nuzzled in to pet the dog. She stayed there petting the rottie for a good ten mins, got a few face licks, and looked at me and said, "ya know, people say these kinds of dogs are really REALLY mean....I guess they are really REALLY wrong." It just warmed my heart that the little girl had such a great experience with a "Scary" breed. ;-)


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SYnQ0TCBDc
> 
> Just cute stuff, nothing epic. Dunno how much was not understanding what she was commanding, and how much was "what can I get away with" lol.
> 
> ...


Really cute video!

My 3yo granddaughter is hilarious when she PFUIs (or FOEIs in my case) the dogs


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> I love to see kids with working dogs!
> 
> My son was given a retired ring dog by a friend/fellow ringer. My son is 6 yrs old. He spent the summer travelling with me and training ring with his dog. This dog is such an amazing dog. Hope the videos come thru as they are from my facebook page.
> 
> ...


What a lucky kid!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> I don't know what that means... "Left" lol... Elaborate please. And also balanced in what way


 I had a german dog trainer tell me my dog was left and she said it meant he gets mad easily. I guess my dog isn't ever around kids so I couldn't let him play ball with them at this point.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> I had a german dog trainer tell me my dog was left and she said it meant he gets mad easily. I guess my dog isn't ever around kids so I couldn't let him play ball with them at this point.


I could interpret "gets mad easily" a number of ways... Jäger is very sharp but very clear headed and very strong nerves. If a guy came up to us in public with some tension about him staring at me or the dog, he would growl, flag his tail, and return the posture. If the same dude walked up with a smile and relaxed posture he would not. If a little kid he didn't know got on his back and grabbed his ears and pulled he won't do anything or show any aggression, he'd just take it. He also has had prostate exams, and once a catheter to the bladder (sample for culture of an infection) with no meds without showing aggression. 

So he will get angry quickly in response to someone sketchy, but not get angry if its not appropriate even if he is being caused pain.

Make sense?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> Your dogs are pretty balanced genetically right? They are not what the germans call left?


Do you mean "Linkslastig"?

Alfred - I wish I could have enjoyed the videos. I have tried to enjoy watching kids work with dogs but somehow it seems to me to be wrong. 

If you weren't behind in the background, how do you think the child could have controlled the dog, i.e make him "down".

More importantly, what does the child learn from this exercise?

I don't want to piss in your cereals, truly, but am seriously interested.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Danielle Whitham said:


> Super cute! I was training a friend's working-rottie while waiting for my new pup. I always took the dog with me up to the park when I took my son (almost 2 years old) there. This little girl came up (about 7 years old), sweet as can be, and asked if the dog would bite. I told her no, and said she could pet her if she liked. I told her it was great that she asked to pet the dog, and that she should always ask first. She was really hesitant, so I told her about the dog, her name, how old she was, and that the dog's best friend was my little boy. After a little bit she nuzzled in to pet the dog. She stayed there petting the rottie for a good ten mins, got a few face licks, and looked at me and said, "ya know, people say these kinds of dogs are really REALLY mean....I guess they are really REALLY wrong." It just warmed my heart that the little girl had such a great experience with a "Scary" breed. ;-)


did you at least tell the little girl that some of those dogs ARE "mean" and scary?


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Do you mean "Linkslastig"?
> 
> Alfred - I wish I could have enjoyed the videos. I have tried to enjoy watching kids work with dogs but somehow it seems to me to be wrong.
> 
> ...


I think I hear someone nibbling on your house.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> I think I hear someone nibbling on your house.


Can you tranlate? lol


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Do you mean "Linkslastig"?
> 
> Alfred - I wish I could have enjoyed the videos. I have tried to enjoy watching kids work with dogs but somehow it seems to me to be wrong.
> 
> ...


You can just call me Hunter. Al*l*red is my lastname.

It was thanksgiving and she wanted to throw something for the dogs lol. There wasn't any inherent lesson embedded there. She could control them fine if I wasn't present, assuming she knew the commands and pronounced them well enough to be understood. What are you concerned might happen? I enjoy plain speaking.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Can you tranlate? lol


A bit of a joke. But, if your quick you might be able to catch them. Plenty of time to fatten them up for christmas.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> A bit of a joke. But, if your quick you might be able to catch them. Plenty of time to fatten them up for christmas.


Your're creasing me up :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hunter Allred said:


> You can just call me Hunter. Al*l*red is my lastname.
> 
> It was thanksgiving and she wanted to throw something for the dogs lol. There wasn't any inherent lesson embedded there. She could control them fine if I wasn't present, assuming she knew the commands and pronounced them well enough to be understood. What are you concerned might happen? I enjoy plain speaking.


Sorry Hunter - I really need glasses :-#


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Your're creasing me up :lol:


 Seriously though, having kids and dogs in the same house, both should be taught something. My kids know the differences between how they should act around the dogs, they are not the same dog. One dog likes being smothered by the kids, the other doesn't. Here's the one that doesn't playing with my 3 year old.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FSretB...top_uri=/watch?v=FSretBrkN9Y&feature=youtu.be
That said I think ricks ideas are extreme. I put my dogs away when outside kids and adults are present. But to each their own.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Do you mean "Linkslastig"?


 She didn't say that but probably. I don't know if they rate dogs left center right...not talking politics of course. I don't speak german so...she could of been calling me a horses ass for all I know.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Linkslastig = a dog driven by aggession. What forces the aggression is another subject.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> Seriously though, having kids and dogs in the same house, both should be taught something. My kids know the differences between how they should act around the dogs, they are not the same dog. One dog likes being smothered by the kids, the other doesn't. Here's the one that doesn't playing with my 3 year old.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FSretB...top_uri=/watch?v=FSretBrkN9Y&feature=youtu.be
> That said I think ricks ideas are extreme. I put my dogs away when outside kids and adults are present. But to each their own.


We don't have kids but I reckon you know what you are doing.


----------



## Danielle Whitham (Mar 29, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> did you at least tell the little girl that some of those dogs ARE "mean" and scary?


No, I re-iterated that it's good that she asked, and you should always ask before approaching any dog.

Do you think I should have added that dogs can be mean and scary? I think she's already got it...hence the terrified to approach even my little corgi....We talked about how important it was to always ask if it's okay to approach/pet.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Danielle Whitham said:


> No, I re-iterated that it's good that she asked, and you should always ask before approaching any dog.
> 
> Do you think I should have added that dogs can be mean and scary? I think she's already got it...hence the terrified to approach even my little corgi....We talked about how important it was to always ask if it's okay to approach/pet.


i missed that part  sorry man...
guilty of reading too many things at once..


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I wish I could have enjoyed the videos. I have tried to enjoy watching kids work with dogs but somehow it seems to me to be wrong.
> 
> If you weren't behind in the background, how do you think the child could have controlled the dog, i.e make him "down".
> 
> ...


My child has no problem controlling his dog on his own. From playing ball to tug to obedience or protection. He also knows that not all dogs are like ours. There are times when he is not allowed on the field because certain dogs are working. He is not naive about working dogs. He is very respectful of dogs. 

My child learns how to interact with dogs, how to handle, what french ring is all about. Hopefully he gains a love of dog training and dog sport. He helps out at trials refilling the gun and running the stick/gun to the decoys. In fact he was a big help marking the field at the last cpl trials. He is also fantastic training distraction! Lol. 

If you forbid children from training, when it comes time to pass the torch on, there will be no one there to take it up.


----------



## David Windmueller (Nov 4, 2013)

Lucky kid! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

